# lost my optima ramrod



## one_shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I shot a doe at bullard creek last Thursday & lost the ramrod. I have looked online for a replacement extendable ramrod, out of stock!
 Any body know where to purchase or have a replacement idea?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 28, 2014)

They sell replacement rods most everyplace that carries muzz supplies.  I always throw out the supplied rods, buy one longer than necessary and then cut it myself to match what I'm looking for.  I prefer to have my loading jag attached to the end of the ramrod and shooting pointed bullets, I need my own starting jag.

Just cut it to length and then shape grind the end so it stays inside the rifle.


----------



## tcward (Sep 28, 2014)

eBay appears to have some. Not sure exactly what length you need.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Sep 28, 2014)

I just sold this rifle and all the equipment but, you can see in the photo the original T/C power rod.  Its junk IMO and was never used.

Look at the other rod that I made.  It has the Barnes bullet load jag and on the opposite end, you can see how I ground it to stay inside the rifle.


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 3, 2014)

When we fail to get Buck fever, Or loose our gunparts in the woods the fun will be over, and we might as well eat beef.
I lost a collectible gerber knife just after I shot my first 8 point buck, with black powder back in 1979.
took me a month to think about it, and go back to where I climbed down that tree. There it was, at the base of that big tree where i jumped off my stand.
Its been a safe queen now for 35 years.
CC


----------



## one_shot (Oct 3, 2014)

Got a new ramrod from cva,ready for another trip.


----------



## tim scott (Oct 3, 2014)

not meaning to be a smart a.. but I got to ask the question everyone wants to know but are afraid to ask..... did you get the deer with the ram rod?  most times the shot goes wild but have known a few that got good penetration with the ram rod.
tim


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 4, 2014)

Ramrod may be stuck in a tree.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 4, 2014)

I bought one at Walmart in a pinch. Junk ramrod IMO but it will work.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 4, 2014)

tim scott said:


> not meaning to be a smart a.. but I got to ask the question everyone wants to know but are afraid to ask..... did you get the deer with the ram rod?  most times the shot goes wild but have known a few that got good penetration with the ram rod.
> tim


No, I walked in the palmettas to look for the deer . I had my gun pointed down, saw her. Put my gun over my shoulder my ramrod must have slide out,drug her out. I didn't know I lost it till later.


----------



## Addicted (Oct 8, 2014)

A few years ago while on a hunting trip I realized that I had lost mine. That morning I used the antenna from my truck to load my gun. LOL


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 13, 2014)

MAN!!! I wish I wouldnt have put those other posts in on this one......
I got my Optima out yesterday to shoot and clean it. Its been in the case since our last hunt 3rd week in Nov. First thing I noticed is my RAMROD with the palm saver is gone.!!!!!! It WAS dark when I put it up. I know exactly where I was. 4 hours drive from home!!! I bet its where I put it in the case. I had the case on the ground, and had to use a flashlite to put it all up. Long story. Imbarrasing. But I will admit. I Didnt check before I put it in the case.
I bought a couple extra about 20 years ago. But I cant stand thinking the next lucky hunter may use the same trail to that ridge. OH well. $100 gas---$or- $50 New ramrod.
Worst of all I said you had buck fever.
My son had a nice 8 point on the dirt I was going to see.


----------



## futbolwest (Dec 13, 2014)

*ramrod lost*

Broke the cheap aluminum ramrod for my CVA Wolf on Ossabaw last year and borrowed one to finish the trip. So I order a 32 inch fiberglass ramrod from Sportsman guide ,cut it to the correct length and drill out a wooden drawer pull and cut notch on one side then glued it to the cut end to make a Palm saver ramrod. Unfortunately while on a April Turkey hunt on Piedmont NWR I lost my custom ramrod and had to run by the Ace hardware in Gray . The 2.5 inch drawer pull is easy on the Palm but likes to grab broads and vines. I think each new ramped cost less than $12.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I will build a palm saver to put in my pocket. I know its another thing.... But I like what it does for my hand. And I know now there must be dozens of ramrods in the woods, with palm savers.
Thanks for the tip on the hardwood nobs. I have some in my shop.


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 14, 2014)

I think I will build a palm saver to put in my pocket. I know its another thing.... But I like what it does for my hand. And I know now there must be dozens of ramrods in the woods, with palm savers.
Thanks for the tip on the hardwood nobs. I have some in my shop.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 15, 2014)

Less likely to lose a ramrod from a traditional gun, but they do break.  I pretty much always bring a spare ramrod along, even on primitive camping trips.

I had a friend that hunted and camped in the same area in South Carolina for years.  He took to bringing an extra ramrod with him on each trip and stashing it somewhere in the woods, generally in hollow trees.  Over the years he must have stashed two dozen rods.  Of course Murphy's law was at work and I do not believe he ever lost or broke a rod, but he was ready


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 15, 2014)

That's way I duct-tape on my ramrod so it stays put..


----------

